# Found this unique Ball script 3l dropped a. Test jar?



## nolittle (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi All,

I came across this Ball blue 6 3/4" shoulder seal quart embossed Ball script dropped a with 3l loop.  It has a smooth lip (diameter 2 1/2") with 3 interrupted screw threads and odd tool like band just under the shoulder. It also looks like the top was applied at the shoulder? The base (diameter 3 11/16") has an embossed "A" and what may be a "1" or "l".  

At first I thought it was redbook 193 but I think the script is different, also noticed the interrupted threads as in RB 192 but the books lists that one as clear with 4 threads.  Can anyone tell me what jar this is?  I'm stumped! lol


 

Any insight will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Nickolas_ (Jul 9, 2017)

It's a typical 3L Ball Mason. from 1896-1910. Quite common and normal for this series jar.

Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## dygger60 (Oct 31, 2017)

Your jar was made on the F.C. Ball machine...a very early machine in Ball Brothers automation era...the reason it is off set as shown is because the top (threaded) area was a separate mold and was screwed onto the main body before the jar was formed....nice, but as stated before old but common.


----------



## Nickolas_ (Nov 6, 2017)

There us actually a very rare quart with interrupted threads that are very short. Kind of like a product jar with a short screw on lid withal slight twist. Here is what the mouth looks like on it... Been hoping to find one but no luck... I'll post a pic when I find my book...



Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickolas_ (Nov 6, 2017)

...


----------

